# interaktiver Desktop



## Koehdaniel (10. Juli 2011)

Schönen Guten Tag 

Ich habe vor, einen interaktiven Desktop zuerstellen,
also das es möglich ist auf dem Hintergrundbild Buttons anzuklicken.
Dieser soll unter anderem Buttons enthalten, texte, usw.
Ich habe mal gegooglet und das Programm "Samurize" gefunden.
Damit kann man dies, allerdings ist es über den icons.
Was ich suche soll ein richtiges Hintergrund"bild" sein.
Eine weitere möglichkeit ist es, das ganze mit Flash (.swf) zu lösen,
allerdings gibt es seit Windows Vista nicht mehr die möglichkeit,
Webseiten als Hintergrund einzustellen (so weit ich weiß).
Ich habe mal eine >>Beispieldatei<< mit Flash erstellt,
wie es sein sollte (Nur um das mit den Buttons, etc. zu demonstrieren).
Falls jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich hat,
wäre ich sehr dankbar.
P.S.: Ich nutze Windows 7 - 32Bit
--
MfG koehdaniel


----------



## Koehdaniel (17. Juli 2011)

hat keine einen Tipp?
Ich bin offen für alles 
nehme jede mögliche Programmiersprache xD


----------



## Koehdaniel (6. August 2011)

Ich gebs langsam auf


----------



## sheel (6. August 2011)

Hi

wenn du programmieren willst, wäre der Coderstalk vielleicht die bessere Forumswahl gewesen.

Mit C bzw. C++ ist sowas auf jeden Fall möglich.
Im Prinzip musst du nur ein Fenster ohne Titelleiste etc. erstellen.
Das ganze in den Autostart oder so...
Was mir auf Anhieb nicht einfällt wie man den Eintrag in der Taskleiste verhindert. Möglich ist es aber 100%.

Gruß


----------



## Koehdaniel (7. August 2011)

ok.. Vielen dank


----------

